# Indy Slots South with new Ozite



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Indy Slots South, (Indianapolis, of course!) has recently installed a brand new ozite carpet track.
30' by 55' with excellent drivers stand, 
on-site hobby shop for R/C and slot racing
Convenient location off of I-465 on Emerson Avenue

Any of you micro racers that are planning a trip to Indy for the 500, Brickyard, USGP, or US Nats need to bring out your toys! 

1/18th road racing Friday night
1/18th stadium off-road Saturday
All Scales Oval on Sundays
1/12th stock and mod Wednesday nights
1/10 touring (not sure yet, will post later) 

Call (317) 787-7568 for more details!


----------

